# Awesome Hunter/Jumper Game!



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Are there any animations in that game?


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Not really, no, but it's a game based on strategy and breeding and has anctualy genetics and stuff. It's pretty cool.


----------

